# Free space discrepancy



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

According to My Shows, my Pro is 42% full but the TiVo app reports it is 57% full. Anybody know why the difference?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I have the same issue. According to my Roamio Plus (with expanded 3TB hard drive) I have 60% full but the app shows 81% full. It does look like the Tivo number is more accurate as kmttg showed a total of almost 1600 GB on the drive. That seems to fit with a 3 TB drive assuming some amount of space for the OS.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Maybe the app is set to calculate at 2TB rather than 3?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

This issue is not unique to the Roamios. I had the same discrepancy with my Premiere.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Not the case with my Premiere XL. The TiVo and the app both report the same thing.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I think the Premier only started showing a discrepancy after I connected an external drive.


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm wondering if the 'soft deletes' are not being recognized by the app.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Is this with the latest version of the app? My app is also off but I figured it was because I hadn't updated it yet. I'm still on v2.2x for iOS.



yokito said:


> I'm wondering if the 'soft deletes' are not being recognized by the app.


What's a soft delete?


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

My app is off as well... it's reporting 10% more space being used than the Roamio is reporting.


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

Devx said:


> Is this with the latest version of the app? My app is also off but I figured it was because I hadn't updated it yet. I'm still on v2.2x for iOS.
> 
> What's a soft delete?


A soft delete is a normal delete. It is not permanently deleted. It can be recovered by going into the recently deleted folder or permanently deleted from there.
It is recoverable until space is needed for recordings unless permanently deleted.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HeatherA said:


> My app is off as well... it's reporting 10% more space being used than the Roamio is reporting.


I'm seeing the exact same thing. Romaio says 30% but the app says 40%. I also have 3 Premiere units in the house, they all report the same number in the app and on the Premiere. So it would appear this bug only applies to the software ersion Romaio is running.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

fdisker2000 said:


> A soft delete is a normal delete. It is not permanently deleted. It can be recovered by going into the recently deleted folder or permanently deleted from there.
> It is recoverable until space is needed for recordings unless permanently deleted.


Thanks. I don't think I've ever seen it referred to as a soft delete before.


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

I have way more deleted than active shows now, so that can't be it.


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

Same issue here. Roamio Pro shows 52%, Tivo App shows 69%. When I called Tivo support a couple of weeks ago, it was not a known issue at the time. Has anyone gotten acknowledgement from Tivo that it is now a known issue? It would be nice to know that they were working on a fix.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I'm seeing the exact same thing. Romaio says 30% but the app says 40%. I also have 3 Premiere units in the house, they all report the same number in the app and on the Premiere. So it would appear this bug only applies to the software ersion Romaio is running.


That's consistent with my numbers as the Roamio showed 60% and the app showed 80%.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Is this just an iOS app issue? The Android Tivo app's free space agrees with what my Plus displays.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What's weird is the iOS app agrees with what my Premiere units say. So it appears to be a bug that only effects iOS connected to a Roamio.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

It also affects Premiere units, but only if they have an external drive attached.


----------

